# Hip to be Chipped



## Ashley (May 30, 2008)

The NYT is reporting that it is now "in" to have chipped nail polish.

Here are some clippings from the article:

PITY the mothers and grandmothers. Visible bra straps, glaringly obvious roots â€” these are but a few of the grooming no-nos that have become yes-yeses in recent years

Now there is another stylistic tic that would have been unthinkable on a proper lady in your Aunt Beatriceâ€™s day. Over the last few years â€” since the era of the skull print scarf, letâ€™s say, or the (metaphorical) rise of the Olsen twins â€” having streaked, chipped or just plain grotty nail polish no longer suggests drug addiction, manual labor or pure laziness. Like untied high-tops, thread-worn jeans and bedhead, itâ€™s now part of a deliberate look.And chipped polish is not sported solely by nail-biting school students and downtown punkers. It has been spotted uptown, in professional settings and gala parties, behind department store sales counters and even (gasp!) on beauty and fashion industry insiders.

â€œBefore, when nail polish was chipped you absolutely had to run and get it fixed,â€ said Ji Baek, the owner of Rescue Beauty Lounge and a manicure doyenne who has noticed the Olsens and Lindsay Lohan with less-than-impeccable polish. Now, clients like hers are â€œwearing perfectly-tailored clothes, they have $5,000 bags and equally fabulous shoes, but their nails are chipped and theyâ€™re saying, â€˜I donâ€™t care.â€™ They donâ€™t want to be too perfect.â€

But, she noted, their polish â€œis so perfectly chipped.â€

Recently, a 20-something woman came to her for an informational interview, â€œbeautifully dressed, Goyard bag, Louboutin shoesâ€ with extremely chipped fire-engine-red nails. â€œIt looked like she had definitely been wearing nail polish for two weeks,â€ Ms. Diamond said, sounding distinctly unhorrified. â€œThis younger generation, itâ€™s not that theyâ€™re more relaxed about grooming â€” they still spend time at the salon â€” but the grooming rules are different.â€

And for people like Ms. Diamond and Ms. Cruz, whose mothers would be horrified at the thought of arriving at LancÃ´me â€” or anywhere â€” with imperfect nails, doing so suggests a level of busyness thatâ€™s emblematic of contemporary womanhood. Instead of signifying manual labor, chipped nails may now connote professional fabulousness.

Does this mean that we will be seeing a wave of moms and grandmas with punk rock nails? Not likely, said Ms. Lippman, who for obvious reasons is not a fan of letting oneâ€™s nails go.

â€œI donâ€™t think you can get away with if youâ€™re a woman of a certain age,â€ she said. Whatâ€™s a certain age?

â€œAnybody over 35,â€ she replied.

There is another caveat to consider. Chipped fingernail polish may be modern and chic in certain situations; chipped toenail polish is still, uniformly, a never-never. Ms. Baek summed it up in one word: â€œGross.â€

Entire Article here

So, do you think chipped nails are okay (for casual, everyday)?


----------



## AprilRayne (May 30, 2008)

I voted no! I think it just looks tacky.


----------



## Aprill (May 30, 2008)

tacky and country as hell


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 30, 2008)

*shrugs* It depends on the look you're going for.

If you're going for angst-filled teen, chipped black nail polish is a-ok. lol.

If you're going for a professional look, then no way.


----------



## pinksugar (May 30, 2008)

nope. The only way that the girls in the article got away with it is because they had a $5000 bag and $6000 shoes or whatever. If I did that with my $100 shoes and my $20 bag, well... haha! it would look foolish and trashy.

I don't think it looks good on anyone though. Most people won't judge you as ghetto fabulous and rich - a lot of people don't even notice things like how expensive shoes and bags are. They're just going to see someone who can't be assed to do their nails - and that's not really a great look professionally speaking.


----------



## ticki (May 30, 2008)

tacky. if it's gonna be chipped, why bother?


----------



## KatJ (May 30, 2008)

I'm sitting here typing with chipped nail polish, lol. I think it's fine on a normal, daily basis. But anytime you're trying to get all dressed up, or especially for a job, it's not cool.


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 30, 2008)

I hate chipped nails....


----------



## katana (May 30, 2008)

I try to keep my nails looking neat, once they do start to chip it's all off with in a day or so anyhow.....


----------



## pinksugar (May 30, 2008)

yes, that's what I meant ... I didn't explain myself well.

Chipped nails as a way to IMPRESS someone is trashy.


----------



## Bec688 (May 30, 2008)

Chipped nails are trashy, I think you look really cheap and unpolishes, pardon the pun, if you have chipped nails.


----------



## SexyNailTips (May 31, 2008)

Chipped nails not only look trashy they scream I'm too lazy to properly groom myself and don't care how I look. If your going to spend the time to do your nails then you must realize that this is going to draw attention to your hands and if you want that to be positive attention you must spend the time taking care of your nails, no excuses!


----------



## Darla (May 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Chipped nails are trashy, I think you look really cheap and unpolishes, pardon the pun, if you have chipped nails. true


----------



## emily_3383 (May 31, 2008)

No way. It drives me nuts when i my nails chip. It doesnt bother me so much if its a light color because i dont really notice but any dark color that chips, really annoys me.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 31, 2008)

Dang, I can't believe people get so bothered by this! lol!

Unless I'm trying to look professional for a job, I really don't care if I have chipped nail polish. Besides, looking slightly undone is "in" nowadays. lol. It doesn't bother me at all, and I don't always want to look 100 percent polished...it can come across as being uptight at times.


----------



## Adrienne (May 31, 2008)

i can't stand having chipped nails. it just looks like you really don't take care of yourself


----------



## Ashley (May 31, 2008)

Oh dear, I didn't think people would feel so strongly about nail polish either. Feel free to express your opinions, but there's no need to be harsh.

I don't think chipped nails are that big of a deal. I prefer to keep mine polished, but I understand that people don't always have time to fix their nails because of a chip.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 1, 2008)

if it's just one chip, i don't mind. even if the nails are all chipped, as long as they're not mind, i don't mind at all.

but i find applying a nail polish takes so much time i don't want to re-do it every 4 days or so, that's why i prefer using base and top coat and have close to perfect nails.


----------



## lynnda (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't like it. I bothers me on myself which is why I usually just wear clear!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jun 1, 2008)

This is why I do not follow trends.


----------



## andrrea (Jun 13, 2008)

I voted no. It looks too messy and unkempt for me.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 29, 2008)

Its 'in' to have chipped nails?! This is the first time I've read about it, but I agree, chipped nails are not in. They just look bad however way you look at them. I guess nails are not like hair where you can have the messy bedroom look, nails just look plain bad when its messy/chipped.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 29, 2008)

It doesn't bother me to see chipped polish on others, but I can't stand it on myself




. Actually I don't really notice other people's nails unless they have some kind of loud decorations on them or they're super long.


----------



## vesna (Jun 29, 2008)

I have to admit that if my nail polish gets chipped I won't run off to fix it straight away but I'd never deliberately do it. I just don't see the point in that. While a few chips wouldn't normally bother me too much it doesn't mean that I particularly like the look of them.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jun 29, 2008)

It's funny this was posted because when I was really young, I thought it was "cool" when people had chipped nail polish, lol. I was kind of a tomboy then though. It doesn't bother me too much if I am busy and just don't pay much attention. But i definitely want chip-free nails if I am going somewhere nice!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2008)

Nope, looks tacky! Couldn't do it!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 1, 2008)

I've walked around with chipped nails... just because the polish is so cheap it wears off within the day. Do I like the look, hell no - it does bug me but it doesn't ruin my day, ya know?


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't think chipped nail polish is a fashion statement..come on now!! I am guilty of going around with chipped nail polish but that's when I am slacking off at home for a couple of days, too lazy to take it all off. Otherwise it feels weird to go to work or a party all dressed up, but with chipped nail polish!! And when it comes to others, I could care less. I only look if some1 has pretty nails or a great color on their nails.


----------



## Gabriella20 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok i voted no to chipped nails i really love nail polish and even when theres little ship showing on my nails i try to hide my hand and when im back home add another cote on it lol

nail polish its to have nice polish nails no?


----------



## Snoo (Aug 17, 2008)

Absolutely no way


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 19, 2008)

i think they're fine.. sometimes i get really lazy to go home and fix it right away.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 19, 2008)

I voted no.

I've actually been noticing lots of girls with chipped nail polish recently, where it looks like the polish has been on for months because they still have a patch of nail polish in the center of their nail and around the edges it's worn off. A girl on One Tree Hill a few weeks ago went to tuck her hair behind her ear and she had 4 chipped nails and one nail with no nail polish on at all. I was sat there like "She knew she was gunna be on the TV, she could have painted her nails!" But maybe I'm just picky


----------

